# new bows for finger shooters



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

there is some...I just got a martin shadowcat. and just set it up for fingers....its awesome weapon for sure.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have been shooting a New Breed Cyborg and really like it. However, New Breed just came out with a longer ATA higher brace height model called the Horizon. It has the same binary cam system as the Cyborg, but longer and higher BH. I have one on order, and cannot wait for it to get here.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoyt Vantage LTD is a great finger bow, 45"ata, 8"bh, accu-wheels, made for fingers.


----------



## dtirell (Jan 2, 2004)

Alpine Concorde


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Vantage Elite , or Vantage X8, My favourites


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Maitland Session... 41 ATA on a 36" riser..... fast and smooth... what a great combo.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Blender Boy....The only bow that I know of being made new today that was specifically designed and produced for Finger shooting is the Barnsdale bows from Dave Barnsdale...That being said (Written??), there are a good few bows being produced today that Us Finger shooters have made good use of, when the Manf. allows for the ATA and Brace height specs that we can use for Finger shooting...I have no experience with the smaller Manf. bows, that use either Binary cams, or the Maitland bows, I believe that they use a Hybrid cam design..But I can say without reservation that the longer ATA bows from Hoyt, Mathews, and PSE can be shot well with Fingers, bows such as the Vantage series from Hoyt, or the Contender with XT-3000 limb option, Mathews Triumph and Conquest, and Apex series bows, and PSE has the Dominator series...it seems that most Finger flingers prefer a bow of approx. 40" plus for ATA, and close to the 8" range for brace heights, as well as let-off percentages considered lower than the norm by today's standards, something around the 65% or lower range....Shoot as many different bows as You can, and see what works out best for You....Put 100 Finger shooters in a big room, and You will probably see about 100 different shooting styles, and drawing/anchor/release styles...FDL that posted on this forum to me Friday draws 3 under, and drops his bottom finger off the string,.. I draw split, and drop my ring finger off the string...I've shot alongside some pretty good Finger shooters, and it seems that most drop a finger off the string, and anchor points vary a good bit from person to person...I said that to say this, since I have a short draw length, and small hands, I can shoot a bow down to 35" without excessive finger pinch, and some fella's on here do well with the shorter bows...The best shooting "Short" bow that I've owned was my Katera XL, a very good bow....Hope this helps ya out.......Take care........Harperman


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

Athens Excell 41" ATA. Beautiful


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

nwjhl said:


> Athens Excell 41" ATA. Beautiful


Can You elaborate a little bit??....We need the full scoop on this bow.....Thanks!......Jim


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mathews APEX 8 is a great finger bow! As well its predecessor the APEX. 41" A2A/ 8" BH and fairly fast. I like the Conquest series as well.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Harperman said:


> Can You elaborate a little bit??....We need the full scoop on this bow.....Thanks!......Jim


http://www.athensarchery.com/bows-target.html

If you like longer ATA's for fingers, the exceed is 37" with 7"BH and the Excell is 41" with a 8"BH. You could get it in about any camo pattern made. I hope the link works to show you these bows.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

I love my Excell. Have had this bow for about 8 months. Another nice advantage is that Athens offers several different cam wall options. great bow for finger shooting to look into!! if you need info shoot me an e-mail. [email protected]

Thanks, greg


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Bowtech Constitution and Old Glory. I have had both (imagine that) and I like the Old Glory much better. It doesnt have nearly the harshness of the Connie. Also theres a couple of older model Bowtechs that should make good fingers bows and I cant recall the name of them. If I think of them I'll post here.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

rsarns said:


> Maitland Session... 41 ATA on a 36" riser..... fast and smooth... what a great combo.


Yep. Rob said he specifically had finger shooters in mind when he designed the Session.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Maitland Session... 41 ATA on a 36" riser..... fast and smooth... what a great combo.


I looked on the website and did not see this bow, where do i see it?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

hunting1 said:


> I looked on the website and did not see this bow, where do i see it?


The web site is being revamped. If'n ya wanna see one...

link


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

if you want a true "finger" bow go with a 45-46" bow, Hoyt is the only one that offers this. I've been finger / release aide and trad. shooting for 22 yrs and at my 29" draw, any bow shorter then 44-46" s gives you pinch. Sure SOME do it with shorter bows but they are the minority. The best fingers shooters I know ALL shoot hoyt[ ps , I'm not endorsing as I dont own one on my budget, but would love to have one !


----------



## polaris99 (Aug 1, 2012)

for a recurve a would go samick sage 62" 30lbs.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I went through the same problem and couldn't find much available at a reasonable price...Hoyt vantage Elite and limited and contender Elite, PSE- Dominator Pro, Martin Septer V, are what I found in the finger release ATA 40"+


I shoot a 2011 shadowcat...no longer available though.

Sure wish the manufacturers would get some more longer ATA bows...probably won't happen, we're a dying breed


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

The Alpine Concorde was already mentioned, and I recently picked one up. I have shot a few arrows is all, since I burst into flames when I walk outside in Phoenix's summer. I hope to give it a good shakedown since the bow is still currently being produced, FOR LESS THAN $700!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

biblethumpncop said:


> The Alpine Concorde was already mentioned, and I recently picked one up. I have shot a few arrows is all, since I burst into flames when I walk outside in Phoenix's summer. I hope to give it a good shakedown since the bow is still currently being produced, FOR LESS THAN $700!


 I came real close to buying one of these. There's a dealer 20 miles from my house. If he was'nt such a big jerk I probably would have. Instead I drove 40 miles an ordered my Hoyt Vantage LTD. I'm anxious to hear your report on it. It was much cheaper than my Hoyt but I wasnt about to give that guy my buisness after the way he treated me. He treated me like an idiot because I still shoot fingers! Tried to sell me a short ata bow and a release! I told him to shove it and left. Will never set foot in that place again!


----------



## Pigeonman (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a hoyt Vantage X8 listed in the classifieds. Great fingers bow, 41" ATA


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 2 hoyt's now. Vantage LTD and Vamtage Pro with XT3000 limbs and cam and half plus. I threw a rest on the Vantage Pro, shot it this weekend at a Safari and well I'll just say I shot my personal best (first one with a compound in bowhunter  ) but it really does shoot great. Better than that was the company I got to shoot with.


----------

